# Bluebonnet



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Had every intention on being there but work changed that idea. Good luck.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Heard the Open was very tough but fair. Sounds like not a lot of success. Sorry that's all I have.

Aaron*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Word has it that 8 of the first 35 were successful in "doing the test!" The test is a triple all three birds are pheasants.

No Pheasants in KS regards,

Aaron*


----------



## stevebpenny (Nov 10, 2009)

Tough but fair is true. The flyer is giving them all a tough time, approximately 60 yards in very deep cover. The flyer is killing a lot of memory, but is what pheasants can do.

The other two marks are out on open ground with the long bird being very deep. The dogs have to run through four washouts to get there. Looks like less than 25% success.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

First series still going?


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

Gosh when Greg Bradford and I judged the Open last year there was less than 50 in the Open. I guess people didn't want to run under Greg.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open stopped with about 20 something left to run. Dogs fared better in afternoon. Judges still in command. good and fair test.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

39 back to second in the Open...sorry no numbers


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess they got answers.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Troy

How about #5?


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Jim/Jan ... He is back to second 

The second as reported to me is a double blind very tight with a key hole at 275


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

We have our fingered cross for Bounce & you!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank y'all


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anybody have callback numbers? Thanks


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

28 dogs to the 3rd in the open:

2,4,5,7,8,18,19,22,28,29,31,33,34,42,43,44,49,50,61,69,71,73,75,79,81


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

A... 
House type dude
(hate that name)
did OK sooners win the Red River show down
8 V 12
worried about Oct. 30th regards

D


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Bruce, you're killing me! Throw ol Greg under the bus.

Bruce Loefellholz book. Long...longer...harder....longer....harder. VBG


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Make that 8 V 21
Sooner V Long whatever


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

D
Ou did win 28-20


----------



## iTrain (Dec 14, 2009)

callbacks to the water blind in the AM @ Bluebonnet....
5, 8, 18, 35, 37, 39, 40, 50, 51, 55, 61, 62, 68


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open to the 4th:

2-5-19-22-31-33-47-50-55-61-69-71-73-79-81

Looks like there were some dogs that were initially reported to have been dropped that look to have been carried.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

13 dogs to the watermarks in the Am. We're just now headed down the hill to see what we're running because they had to wait till the Open finished. 

And yes, it's 5:15. Uh oh.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> 13 dogs to the watermarks in the Am. We're just now headed down the hill to see what we're running because they had to wait till the Open finished.
> 
> And yes, it's 5:15. Uh oh.


Go Lauren! Good luck to you and that 'puppy' in a big AM!

Good luck to the rest of my buddies too!

Prepare to point all the trucks and turn on the headlights.

ml


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations FC-AFC Wolfcreek's CR Skeeter for the Open win from your orthopedic surgeon Robert Radasch, your friend, training buddy, and veterinary consultant, and my BB&T wife and world class physical therapist who directed Skeeter's rehab, oh yeah and congatulaions to Skeeter's O/H Robby Bickley and his class AAA bird thrower Trey Bickley


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats Robby , Trey and Skeeter!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open

1st - Skeeter/Bickley
2nd - Miah/Ritter
3rd - Danny/Schrader
4th - ??/Farmer

RJ - Luke/Schrader

Jam - ??/Farmer
Jam - Ruger/Schrader


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

1st - #39 Jazz/Tom Brian
2nd - #55 Spur/Mike Molthan
3rd - #37 Maggie/Mike Molthan
4th - #18 Dealer/Bobby Farmer

Don't know RJ & JAMS


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Big Kudo's to Bobby & Dealer.

Wishing you many more placements!

Jim & Jan


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

Way to go team Skeeter!!!!!


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Way to go Bob and Dealer


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Good to see Robbie and Skeeter are back on track. Maybe they could scratch Cimarron????????


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Bobby and Dealer. That away to get some color.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Robby and Skeeter, Mike and his dogs, Bobby and Dealer and Tom and Danny.

Thanks to the Farmers and Caires for putting on the trial. Judges and help were great.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Good to see Robbie and Skeeter are back on track. Maybe they could scratch Cimarron????????


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I couldn't help getting a laugh or two out of this.

*Good going Robbie!!*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Robbie and Skeeter!!!

Aaron*


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Congratulations to all placing dogs
Except Robby’s, Steve’s and Vaughn’s
Looks like Steve’s dog is now second in open points 
GO MIAH, very hot 

Robby, I'm sure Ted is looking forward to seeing Skeeter at N. TX
Might be there myself
So look out

Lauren Hays’ Slider received Merrit in the Amateur
Very nice young dog

D


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Bobby and Dealer!!!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks DeWitt! I was proud to complete Slider's first All Age stake and get a greenie!!

Fun trial, lots of good dog work and creative scrambling on the judges part to get that Am done before dark.

Way to go Miah and Stephen on the 2nd, and way to go Pacer on the 4th!

Also big congrats to Bobby and Dealer on the 4th in the Am. . . he's looking sharp!


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Congratulations to Bounce and Troy on a JAM in the Open as well. Bounce did a great job on the last series, just a little short on the last bird but a great line. I didn't see the rest of it but heard it was good too.


----------



## stevebpenny (Nov 10, 2009)

Cograts to all of the placers. Especially my friends Lauren/Slider and Troy/Bounce. Both of these young dogs are doing great work.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats to Linda Noga and Ruger for Jamming both the Open and the Am.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Skeeter, Pacer, Norman, Dottie, Marley, Tia, Winnie, & Jazz.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to all who finished and placed. I can't comment on the rest of the amateur, as I went out in the first. But that first series of the amateur was a real meat grinder. I like them that way even though we didn't do it. Very tough first series, but fair.

Much respect to all those who went down there to run on Danny's home turf and more than held their own.

Jacob, sorry we missed you. I was expecting you to be leading the Farmer cheering section with a megaphone and pom poms.


----------

